# modifier 22 - can anyone tell me



## emelda (Jan 12, 2009)

can anyone tell me if i can add modifier 22 to a radiology code eg. to code 76376. 

Thank you for your help.

eme


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't believe so.

Why do you feel that the procedure was above and beyond the norm?


----------



## dmaec (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm "hanging" with magnolia1 on this one .... Why do you feel that the procedure was above and beyond the norm??


----------



## emelda (Feb 5, 2009)

hello 
Thank you for your reply. 
When a Dr does a CT of the abdominal and pelvis with contrast or w/o contrast we use 76376 for the reformat sagital images.When he does a CT of the Cervical Spine using reformat sagital images to the same patient on the same day at the same time, we use 76376. I dont know if this is appropriate to add mofifier 22 to the second reformat images or modifier 76?


----------



## gaponte (Feb 6, 2009)

*Modifier 22*

You can use modifier -22 with radiology codes, acording to CPT Manual. But I am still not getting the scenario. Can you explain it better?

You know that you have to submit medical documentation when you use this modifier. Don't you?

If this is CMS you won't want to submit it, it only applies for procedures/services with global periods 000, 010, 090 and this code has a XXX (Global period does not apply).


----------



## emelda (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you averyone for your help. I found my answer.

Gracias/ Thank you Gabriel.

Emmy


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 7, 2009)

You may use modifier 22 for a radiology procedure, although I am unclear of the justification in the scenario listed.


----------



## ahmed (Oct 29, 2009)

Helpful for me ..


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 29, 2009)

The 22 modifier is not to be apened to visit level codes only to procedures.  Medicaid is not allowed to use their own definition for any code or modifier. There is no rationale for using this modifer for a visit level.


----------

